# tgz packages with pkg



## Anton Ivanov (May 21, 2015)

Hello, everyone.
Is there a way to install an old package *.tgz on FreeBSD 10.X Release?
I have an old version of CommuniGate Pro, version 5.2 was only in tgz package for installing with pkg_* tools. Maybe, I can convert it for using with new pkg system, but I don't know how.

P.S.: Yes, I know, that new versions of CGP are compatible with pkg, but I have license for 5.2 only, and besides, there are some other software in tgz, which developers doesn't convert it for pkg.
Sorry for my english.


----------

